# question on a4 shifting



## 23outlaw (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys n girls
I bought an 05 gto a4 (yeah yeah I know auto)about 7 months ago with 20,000 miles on it. It is in perfect shape and just a weeken toy kinda a midlife crisis thing. Lol. One question I have is it shifts pretty hard and was wondering if this is the way they shift from the factory or if it was programmed. While driving normal it goes from first to second at about 15 mph and has a good bump feel to it. When I stand on it it goes up to about5800 rpms and gets real loud chirp. I know some performance cars shift firm but wanted to know if they seem harder than average. I know somebody here has had a stock auto and can help me find out. Just curious before I shell out cash to have the PCM checked. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you floor it, it's using different settings than when you're just driving normal - expect the chirps and hard shifts at WOT. Driving normal should be semi gentle unless it was modified.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds like a shift kit most likely. That would be the cause for harder, quicker shifts. Hey good luck and don't be ashamed an auto GTO is just as good as those damn manuals! XD


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is going to shift harder then a normal car.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

It seems that way on mine too, the 1-2 shift can be a little hard, especially if it hasnt warmed up yet. I just always assumed thats normal for these cars.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The auto 05 I rode in seem to shift pretty smooth. Thats one of the first things I notice when I jump into a auto car is how smooth it shifts.


----------



## nevertoofast (Oct 20, 2010)

That is completely normal. I have an 06 A4 that was the same way...after some mods, none to the tranny....lets put it this way, make sure you are going in a straight line if you hit 2nd at WOT!


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

All good statements... I have an 06 A4 too, and if you drive light it shifts light if you drive a little harder it shifts a little harder. Mine will shift into second and then third of you have the tires laying smoke.....Then you can get off and drive away like you weren't don't anything. Enjoy it and let us know about your mods as you do them...arty:


----------



## '06 GTO (Oct 22, 2010)

Manual Transmission manual states:

If you are going 15 to 19 mph, and your throttle is at 21% or less while trying to shift from first to second, a light on your dashboard will come on looking something like this:

1 -> 4

__

Basically, the car will not let you shift into second if either of these situations come into play. This is called CAGS or Computer Assisted Gear Selection. I've never really liked it, but I found the easiest way to avoid it was to just get past 20mph and then shift into second, although others will simply go from first to third. That was my issue for a while at least.

__

Not sure if this correlates to the autos or not.


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

I wondered if my 06 A4 was modified when I first got it.. Turns out the A4's in these things are decent IMO.. shifts good and hard when you're on it..


----------

